# Indian Runner Duck: Color Identification Help



## Quill (May 3, 2013)

I know next to nothing about ducks, much less their coloring, and after trying to find a match for her color and failing, I'm hoping you guys can help me.

Thanks!
Quill

My friend's Indian Runner named Roxy (sorry, the pics are a little big):


----------



## AAcre (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been looking for you, and haven't found anything yet.. But she IS adorable!!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

From my experience with my black Runners...when they start to age they lose much of their black coloring and it is replaced with white feathers. It usually starts in the head/facial area and then works its way down the body.
By old, I'm not referring to ancient. They can start the color loss at 2-3 years of age.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

It's common for any black duck to gain a lot of white feathers as they age, so I'd say black. My Cayuga did this too.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

GrannyCarol said:


> It's common for any black duck to gain a lot of white feathers as they age, so I'd say black. My Cayuga did this too.


Yep. A beautifully aging black duck.


----------



## Quill (May 3, 2013)

That makes sense. I can't wait to watch her color change, then!
Thanks, all!


----------

